# MySQL-Plugin für Eclipse 2.1



## Achill (15. Aug 2004)

Hi!
Ich suche ein MySQl-Plugin für Eclipse. Ich hab bis jetzt Quantum DB und bin damit sehr unzufrieden(Quantum DB zeigt mir nicht alle Felder meiner Datenbank an). Kennt ihr in gutes MySQL-Plugin?

MFG Achill


----------



## nollario (16. Aug 2004)

ich nutze derzeit auch QunatumDb und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden... da gab es noch was namens JFace... Versuchs doch mal damit - war allerdings auch nicht auf MySql zugeschneidert, sondern für alle Db Typen.


----------



## Achill (16. Aug 2004)

JFace setzt doch auf SWT auf und ist soweit ich weiß ne grafikbibliothek mit zusätzlichen swt komponenten.oder irr ich mich?


----------



## bygones (16. Aug 2004)

ich kenn auch nur Quantum und habe keinerlei Probleme damit... schau doch mal auf der plugins seite in der Kategorie Datenbank


----------



## nollario (16. Aug 2004)

nein, ich meinte JFaceDBC - gibt aber mittlerweile sogar kostenpflichtige version, allerdings auch freie

http://www.pratocity.com/index.jsp?mod=/jface/jfacedbc.jsp


----------



## Achill (16. Aug 2004)

Habs mir gerade runtergeladne, weil aber nicht genau wie ich es installieren soll und auf der website von JFaceDbc find ich auch nix dazu. Es ist ein jar, also müßt ich sie irgendwie mit dem java-interpreter ausführen können.Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## nollario (17. Aug 2004)

java -jar filename


----------



## Guest (17. Aug 2004)

Danke euch allen für eure Hilfe  !!!


----------

